# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi from Brisbane

## GREG

G'day, I have been meaning to join one of these sites for some time now as I have been retired now for five years and taking an interest in woodworking.
I live on the northside (bayside) of Brisbane and when not playing with timber like to go bush in our camper.
At present I am contenplating buying a thicknesser, and have looked at a Hafco T330 from H & F for $473. 
Has anyone had any feedback on this machine? I have quit a bit of silkyoak that needs dressing, and would appreciate any suggestions, as I am new to this hobby. 
Regards Greg.

----------


## watson

G'day Greg,
You had a choice between www.woodworkforum.com and www.renovateforum.com
a 50/50 chance and guess what??
Most of the thicknesser experts live on the other forum  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
Just another quick registration and post the same message there and stand back.

----------


## GREG

Thanks Nole, I will do that now. This forum will also be handy as I live in a 100 year old queenslander. 
Greg

----------

